# Band attachment and accuracy



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

If we make speed and power secondary considerations, which method of band attachment lends itself to the greatest accuracy / consistency. Would it be over the top, hole in the frame, china style, around the side, rotating or any other you can think of.
frosty2


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

i think that china would be the most accurate


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The Chinese have a great standard, but so does Rufus Hussey.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like the fixed tube on the dankung its pretty accurate for me. I also think that through the fork is is a good one to.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

I vote for ...through the fork.

When I first started with slingshots I made several boardcuts using the over the top setup. My accuracy was lousy, along with fork hits that broke the fork. I then changed to a simple bend bent rod that forced me to use a through the fork set up. My accuracy improved immediately and no more broken forks.


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

After trying over the top and through the fork with flat bands and tubes I have arrived at a conclusion. I can't shoot flat bands over the top worth a hoot and I get my best accuracy with tubes through the fork on a natural slingshot. Fifty percent or better at 10 yards or meters as opposed to lord knows where with flat bands. Hats off to any of you fellas that can shoot flat bands or ott accurately.

Don


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree I shoot over the top flat bands and do ok but fixed tub and through the fork I do much better


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

The input so far, I must say, is not what I expected. That makes it even more interesting to me. I'd like to hear more.
frosty2


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Most tournaments won in the USA in the last 10 years, if not all were won with flat bands (At least 5 with mine). You guys must be doing something wrong. I think the last person to win a tournament with tubes was Jerry Blanchard and the tube assemblies he used were much better than the tube assemblies being sold today. He also used a Weber Cat with superior rotating tips. He has now modified that slingshot to shoot flat bands, but would still like to get some of the old Weber tube assemblies. They did not flatten and inflate like today’s tubes do and had a real small pouch. -- Tex


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

From what you say most tournaments in the usa were won using flatbands again I ask for video proof of this.This is the third time over previous posts I have requested proof and none has been shown and it's always about has beens.Time has past and as in any sport todays shooters have progressed and will be much better than yesteryears No disrespect to those shooters and their knowledge has certainly helped produce quality shooters today but come on guys lets see uptodate video proof to back up what you say. The chinese have many uptodate video's and their is no question of their skills using both tubes and flats none seem to be favoured more than the other.And as for Jerry blanchards tube method being so much better than any on the market today I certainly disagree with, if they were that good they would still be on sale today but their not are they.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

i think in asia, it is easier to find tubes rather than good material to make flatbands.

Now, for me, it is like in archery: a really good bow shooter can shoot any bow


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It was not Jerry Blanchard’s tube method; it was Rodney Wolf's of Weber. They were made in a special way and were a lot different than today's. When I saw them they had not been made for several years. All tube shooters have to do is show up where there are a few flat band shooters and show them the way. You will note, I never said that tube shooters did not come to Tournaments. The tubes and the newer shooters may be better, but they have not proven it yet. I know that I am not in my prime as a shooter, but if I had to shoot tubes, I would quit shooting altogether. As far as the Chinese slingshots are concerned I have two in my collection, but I really don’t care for them. They are making improvements all the time and they are starting to make flat band slingshots. There are so many people in China I would suspect that there are some very good shooters there. I don’t believe everything that I see in writing either and some things that I have seen on video. I do believe people that I know well enough to be honest. I have also had several English slingshots and a couple of them were really bad. The English slingshot that I have that I like the best so far is the Joker from Pete. (A real Gent). I have shot a lot of slingshots and these slingshots are still my favorites. They are not easy to make, but if you have not shot one like these, you don’t know what you are missing. I have had these two frames for 10 years, but the foam grips were added a couple of years ago. -- Tex -- PS They look like they are different in size in the picture, but they are not!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I like flats over the top.Have won tournaments with them.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

The inherent accuracy potential of a slingshot has not much to do with the attachment, because the projectile is already out of the pouoch gone when the attachment starts to affect the bands flight path (This is only true with thin, flexible bands - take heavy, stiff tubes or cubic rubber and you can run into problems with your attachment points!)

However, a good attachment method makes it easier for the shooter to aim at the target. The over-the-top bands give you a sharp edge like a mouse pointer on the fork end, while a "through the throat" with flatbands my obstruct the view to your target, depending on your shooting style and distance. Some attachments such as "over the top" or the chinese double-tube method give you a very good feedback if the bands are aligned properly - other methods don't.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I'll tell you... I like both for different reasons.
Bands shooting over the top are more accurate for me, but through the forks with tubes are usually faster to reload.
So it becomes a question of volume of fire versus precision.

I'll address this subject more later on, after some more experimentation.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> It was not Jerry Blanchard's tube method; it was Rodney Wolf's of Weber. They were made in a special way and were a lot different than today's. When I saw them they had not been made for several years. All tube shooters have to do is show up where there are a few flat band shooters and show them the way. You will note, I never said that tube shooters did not come to Tournaments. The tubes and the newer shooters may be better, but they have not proven it yet. I know that I am not in my prime as a shooter, but if I had to shoot tubes, I would quit shooting altogether. As far as the Chinese slingshots are concerned I have two in my collection, but I really don't care for them. They are making improvements all the time and they are starting to make flat band slingshots. There are so many people in China I would suspect that there are some very good shooters there. I don't believe everything that I see in writing either and some things that I have seen on video. I do believe people that I know well enough to be honest. I have also had several English slingshots and a couple of them were really bad. The English slingshot that I have that I like the best so far is the Joker from Pete. (A real Gent). I have shot a lot of slingshots and these slingshots are still my favorites. They are not easy to make, but if you have not shot one like these, you don't know what you are missing. I have had these two frames for 10 years, but the foam grips were added a couple of years ago. -- Tex -- PS They look like they are different in size in the picture, but they are not!


Tex,

I would like to try to make one of these frames to try out if thats ok with you . I have oxyacetylene and arc welding equipment and a 14 in cutoff saw to build with. can you provide specs and material list?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I would like to see this frame made by several. Have at it, make them and sell them it you like. I would enjoy that also. It is a very good shooter. -- Tex


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I would like to see this frame made by several. Have at it, make them and sell them it you like. I would enjoy that also. It is a very good shooter. -- Tex


Tex,

Thank you for the permission to attempt to make this frame. a few questions if its not too much trouble, the ears that hold the bands, are they the same round stock as the forks? I was thinkin that the ears were made from a chain link with the end cut off.	also, what dimensions are the forks?
regards,


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Flatband sounds louder than tube when shooting ,it is not good for hunting plus a little higher price,This is why most of chinese shooters prefer to use tube.
surely flatband can be available also in china.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I would like to see this frame made by several. Have at it, make them and sell them it you like. I would enjoy that also. It is a very good shooter. -- Tex


Is this only for hammer grip?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is designed to be a hammer grip slingshot! My forks only stick up 1 1/4 inch above my hand when I ride up on the handle. -- Tex


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

up


----------

